# 2 Months to go



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Busy time doing all repairs and decorating to the house ready to be rented out, getting rid of all the crap I have accumulated over the years, so much of it. Have rented a 2 bedroom apartment sparsely furnished so my little campervan to be filled up and ready to travel from Portsmouth to Bilbao then thro Spain to Torrevieja, where I have holidayed for the last 20 odd years. Medically retired from 32 years in Prison Service looking forward to relaxing by the beach and swimming pool on a daily basis. Had a drink with a load of retired colleagues and they were all shocked " We would love to do it but " we are only here once so bite the bullet get away fro this horrible climate and enjoy.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## smiggy (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds fantastic and I'll bet those 2 months will fly by! I must also say that I'm a little jealous &#55357;&#56833; but good luck for the future.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you yes have been dreaming of this move for many years


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Love to hear stories like this. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I remember that exciting time of just waiting to move very well. Hope you will have many happy years in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jeff4051 said:


> Busy time doing all repairs and decorating to the house ready to be rented out, getting rid of all the crap I have accumulated over the years, so much of it. Have rented a 2 bedroom apartment sparsely furnished so my little campervan to be filled up and ready to travel from Portsmouth to Bilbao then thro Spain to Torrevieja, where I have holidayed for the last 20 odd years. Medically retired from 32 years in Prison Service looking forward to relaxing by the beach and swimming pool on a daily basis. Had a drink with a load of retired colleagues and they were all shocked " We would love to do it but " we are only here once so bite the bullet get away fro this horrible climate and enjoy.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I must admit I can't imagine packing everything up and going to another country where I don't speak the language and don't understand the goings on now. I did it all so long ago when I was young, single and pretty irresponsible.
Good luck to you!
Save​


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Packing up*



Pesky Wesky said:


> I must admit I can't imagine packing everything up and going to another country where I don't speak the language and don't understand the goings on now. I did it all so long ago when I was young, single and pretty irresponsible.
> Good luck to you!
> Save​


Come on pw, there is still excitement to be had when you are older and presumably a lot wiser than you were as a youngster.
The person has been coming for 20 odd years, he must know what awaits him/her.
I arrived at age 64 and don't regret a minute.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> Come on pw, there is still excitement to be had when you are older and presumably a lot wiser than you were as a youngster.
> The person has been coming for 20 odd years, he must know what awaits him/her.
> I arrived at age 64 and don't regret a minute.


??
Justina, I'm not criticising him, I'm admiring the impetus and courage of people like him doing it. I'm saying it was easier for me than him


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Arriving.*



Pesky Wesky said:


> ??
> Justina, I'm not criticising him, I'm admiring the impetus and courage of people like him doing it. I'm saying it was easier for me than him


I take your point. But then he probably has a secure income that you didn't have in those long ago days. Yes, it does take courage as one gets older, to give up what seems safe, but if not when?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

From an ex black and white to another - good luck and enjoy.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

I haven't gone into this with my eyes closed, I am not well off but I should be comfortable, not treating it as a holiday, just want a better out door life, warmer and less bl**dy rain. Thanks for comments. Flying out next Sat for a little pre holiday flights only 25 pound each way.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck, we did it 3 years ago in our mid 50's. Early retirement after many NHS years.

Not much money but sufficient to live well.

Good luck, enjoy your new life


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Justina said:


> Come on pw, there is still excitement to be had when you are older and presumably a lot wiser than you were as a youngster.
> The person has been coming for 20 odd years, he must know what awaits him/her.
> I arrived at age 64 and don't regret a minute.


I agree 100! I thought I was stuck where I was for the rest of my life when it suddenly hit me this week....Why not give it a try? My 68th birthday is next week.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes I am 62 go for it we are the new middle aged??????????


----------

